
Yabbos: Yet another browser based operating system - yabbos
http://yabbos.xyz/
======
yabbos
Hi, all! Ask, and ye shall be enlightened!

Seriously though, there is a hell of a lot to this thing and pretty much zero
documentation. You can actually view the code that gets locally cached in
/sys. It is possible to edit the system's code, but you need to have root
permissions to do that.

The easiest way to get biofeedback from the bare desktop is to add the
hotkey_apps parameter to the url like this:

[https://yabbos.xyz/desk?hotkey_apps=TextEdit,Arcade,Synth,Fa...](https://yabbos.xyz/desk?hotkey_apps=TextEdit,Arcade,Synth,Face)

Then you just press Ctrl+Alt+[1-9], where the number depends on the position
in the list of apps, so Ctrl+Alt+1 opens the TextEdit app, etc. You can save
files in TextEdit with Alt+s. The desktop currently uses the /tmp folder. You
can always pop open a terminal with Alt+t.

~~~
phakding
Why were you unable to come up with an appropriate name for you browser based
operating system?

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=yabbos](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=yabbos)

~~~
yabbos
I just came up with that name a couple days ago. Didn't check what alternative
meanings it might have. I've been hacking on it since 2012. This project has
gone by more than one name in the past. I easily get bored of staring at the
same old name after awhile.

~~~
yabbos
Even though the obscene meaning shows up at the top of search results, it is
not a common idiom, and the rest of the search pages do not reflect the
obscene meaning.

However, this HN page does show up in the fifth page of search results, so
maybe we can take the opportunity, right here and right now to change the main
meaning to a more useful, less obscene one :) !

